# uponor manual expander--three hands?



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

I have three questions, or so, regarding uponor. I usually run viega press, but i like uponor, and since i do repair, need to be able to regardless. i have the manual expander kit, but like everyone else, 1" is a pain. so i'm considering paying $700 to get the M18, so that 3 or 4x a year i can expand 1". the M12, per a number of posts, is not very good on 1". so Question is, if i try to make it with just the manual expander, i have to use two hands to squeeze the levers, right? i have to use one hand to hold the pipe, in a lot of cases. right? i don't get it. even 1/2" or 3/4", need one hand to hold the pipe. Two hands to squeeze the levers.

i do have the autorotation thing, $175. i could add cheater bars to make the levers longer for 1". but what i can't do is figure out what to do about a third hand.

therefore, considering the M18. But $700--wow. sharkbites, no. fix leaks on them all the time.

Question #2 i will ask in a separate post, regarding durability and reliability of the autoexpander tools.

thanks!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the m12 and only do a few 1" a year...it's fine.... But your 3 jobs may be many expansions.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the m12 I got for 1" as well. Bought it refurbished for 275. I love it. I use it all the time now for uponor. Even got two more battery's so it has no down time on the job. Keep it clean and lubed last forever 4 yrs now. Only have to tighten top hex bolts every few thousand pumps.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

redbeard and JT: so it sounds like, with enough batteries, could do 1" just fine with the M12? in other words, performs well, just drains the battery quick, so better have back up batteries?

thanks for the input.

i wish uponor made a compound leverage manual tool, perhaps with extra long handles, for the 1", and that would grip the pipe also. but they don't, so i'm assuming m12/18 is going to be pretty much the only option henceforth.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I think so. Why spend the extra $$


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

M12 is just fine on 1"


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Same what the other guys here said. I have the M12 works fine on 1". I repiped a huge beach house with like 9 or 10 bathrooms in Uponor. Ran lots of 1" with the hand expander, man that was crazy at the end of a day hand expanding 1" all day my shoulders were wrecked. You get the technique down after a while but it sucks!! And no auto rotation tool either. Fun times, and of course it was all off a ladder too. Okay I'm done crying now.


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 31, 2014)

The M12 is more than capable of doing 1" connections. If you know for a fact that you will doing a lot of them, I would advise going to the M18 platform. As stated above, if you're cycling batteries (one charging and ready to go), it's no big deal. Just an FYI to everyone though, Milwaukee has released the high-capacity (XC) M12 and M18 batteries as well, which make a world of difference.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big Perm said:


> The M12 is more than capable of doing 1" connections. If you know for a fact that you will doing a lot of them, I would advise going to the M18 platform. As stated above, if you're cycling batteries (one charging and ready to go), it's no big deal. Just an FYI to everyone though, Milwaukee has released the high-capacity (XC) M12 and M18 batteries as well, which make a world of difference.


PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Big Perm said:


> The M12 is more than capable of doing 1" connections. If you know for a fact that you will doing a lot of them, I would advise going to the M18 platform. As stated above, if you're cycling batteries (one charging and ready to go), it's no big deal. Just an FYI to everyone though, Milwaukee has released the high-capacity (XC) M12 and M18 batteries as well, which make a world of difference.


Sounds like you know your stuff, the guys here (myself included) will be much obliged if you were to post an intro telling us about your experience in the trade, putty or silicone, flat rate or hourly tankless vs. tank etc. lol


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Biz beat me to it.


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 31, 2014)

Done. Thanks for the link.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks everybody. very helpful. ordering m12 expander.


----------

